# Reiseempfehlung gesucht



## Doc Plato (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

so wie es aussieht, haben meine Partnerin und ich die Möglichkeit ab Oktober diesen Jahres mal für ~ 2-3 Wochen zu verreisen.
Es soll ausserhalb Europas sein. Das was sich meine Fee wünscht sind: Sonne, Sonne und nochmals Sonne, Strand, klares warmes Wasser, Palmen, all Inklusiv, gute Cocktails, kein Hotel sondern eine Bungalowanlage gehobenen Niveau´s. Da bin ich mit dabei (wenns auch Rock Musik gibt). :g
Da aber bei uns beiden der Wunsch besteht, auch mal weiter aufs Wasser raus zu fahren, sie auf dem Deck zum sonnen und ich zum (erstmaligen) Big Game fischen, sollte sich dieses mit der Wahl des Urlaubsortes übereinbringen lassen. Auch ein Tauchkurs wird meinerseits angedacht (Padi ect.).
Im Net lässt sich viel lesen, tolle Fotos und Bröschüren gibt es zu studieren... zu viel...
Wichtig für mich ist, das es kein islamisch geprägtes Land/Insel sein soll! 
Zuerst kommen da einem Ideen wie Malediven, Mauritius, Seychellen, Dom Rep./Martenique/Guadeloupe ect. 

Nun meine Frage an Euch erfahrene Urlauber. Was könnt Ihr uns empfehlen?
Ach ja, Angelkram werde ich nichts mit in den Flieger schleifen, wenn dann Leihgerät aufm Boot.

LG

Doc #h


----------



## Flatfischer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

Also wenn es kein islamisch geprägtes Land sein soll, fallen die Malediven schon mal weg.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## chef (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261527

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236169&highlight=koh+lipe


----------



## Schneidi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

Florida oder die kap verden


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

Hmm, wenn ihr unbedingt "All inclusive" wollt, fällt Amerika auch schon mal grundsätzlich raus, da gibts so gut wie keine Angebote mit AI! Grundsätzlich ist Florida aber trotzdem ne Überlegung wert, da die restlichen Punkte hier sehr gut passen. Vor allem, wenn ihr wirklich kein Hotel wollt, sondern ne großräumige Bungalowanlage oder luxuriöse Ferienvilla bevorzugt- da gibts Angebote en masse, somit auch von der Unterkunft her relativ gute Preise- je nach Saison versteht sich  Alternativ wie schon deine Idee ist:
Dom Rep oder auch KUBA(!!!)- dort wirds leichter mit All inclusive, und in beiden Ländern gibt es gute Anlagen mit richtig schönen Bungalowunterkünften ohne den "Hotelcharakter" zu haben. Tendeziell wird Kuba teurer ( als Domrep ), sowohl vom Flug als auch von der Unterkunft her, dafür werdet ihr es dort ruhiger haben, da es verglichen mit der Domrep laaaange nicht so erschlossen ist vom Tourismus. Domrep wird günstiger, aber eben auch "voller", wenn ihr Pech haben solltet gar überlaufen, was andere Touris angeht. Allerdings auch hier eher die Ausnahme, wenn ihr Ruhe sucht, werdet ihr die dort ebenfalls finden. Zsf kann man Kuba einfach ein "ürsprünglicheres Karibikziel" nennen, wofür man aber eben auch finanziell "drauflegt". Vom tauchen und Angeln her würde ich Kuba als am attraktivsten ( weil "unberührtesten" ) bezeichnen- gefolgt von Florida ( PLUS hier: Soooo viele Skipper und Boote zur Auswahl... man kan sie kaum zählen! ) und der Domrep.!


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

Vielen Dank an Euch da Ihr Euch die Mühe gemacht habt mir zu antworten. Ich würde mich natürlich auch über weitere interessante Vorschläge freuen #6


----------



## Tortugaf (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

Hey Doc

Mexico fehlt in der Auflistung, hat alles was du sucht.

G.Frank


----------



## MrFloppy (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

Florida: August - November = Hurricane-Zeit ... Muss nicht, kann aber sein...

Just my two sentences


----------



## **bass** (2. August 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

was nicht aufgelistet ist ist auch noch kuba, da gibt's eigentich alles und süsswasser angeln wird dort auch spass machen ; ) davon mal abgesehn dass du schöne Gt's gleich an den hafenmolen oder vom strand aus fangen kannst!


----------



## blackmarlin.au (15. August 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

komm nach cairns australien hier gibt es sonne  so viel du willst fisch auch genuegend nur kein all in ist hier zu haben .und vieleicht die moeglichkeit das du beim baden gefressen wirst lol fuer big game charter kannst du hier jede menge angebote finden. wo bei du hier nicht vom boot raus must um wirkliche riesen zu fangen.der hier wurde am jetty gehackt und dann aber vom boot aus gedrillt. ca 3 stunden .ist ein grosser tieger ca 4,5 meter. genauso moeglich GT bis 30 kg oder Makrel bis 60 kg an guten tagen ist vom palm cove jetty alles moeglich .


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*



**bass** schrieb:


> was nicht aufgelistet ist ist auch noch kuba, da gibt's eigentich alles und süsswasser angeln wird dort auch spass machen ; ) davon mal abgesehn dass du schöne Gt's gleich an den hafenmolen oder vom strand aus fangen kannst!



"Bass"- nix gegen dich, aber "danke fürs aufmerksame Lesen" meines vorherigen Posts !


----------



## Wollebre (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

war gerade drei Wochen auf den Malediven. Vor neun Monate ist auf der kleinen Insel Keyodhoo eine neue Lodge aufgebaut worden. Haben zwei Schiffe mit denen Tagestouren in das Innenatoll oder wenn die Wellen es zulassen auf den offenen Ozean durchgeführt werden.
Obwohl Sep/Okt zur Low Season gehören, wurde bei jeder Ausfahrt ausgezeichnet gefangen. Bonito, Wahoo, Barakuda, Dog Tooth Tuna, Mahi Mahi, diverse Haiarten, Sail, GT und beim Bottom Fishing unterschiedliche Riffbarsche.

Für nichtangelnde Partner werden auch Fahrten zu einsame unbewohnte Inseln angeboten.

Möchte hier keine unerlaubte Werbung machen, daher für Interessierte die Kontaktdaten nur per PN.

Wolfgang


----------



## frank siepen (9. November 2013)

*AW: Reiseempfehlung gesucht*

hi doc da gibts nur eins koh tao , thailand sai deang beach new heaven hut resort.spinnfischen bis der arzt kommt tauchen , wellness nette leute.


----------

